# [GAME][FREE + NO ADS + OPEN SOURCE] 2048 clone for a class



## mrjbanksy (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I had to make and publish a simple app for a class, and now keep track of how it does. It is a 2048 clone.

If you're still reading this, I would really appreciate it if you could download it:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jbapps.twenty48

Play around with it a bit, and if you could leave some sort of feedback on the app page that would be amazing.

I know it's not the most polished thing around, and I'm not trying to take over the Play Store here or anything. I just need to finish the assignment.

It is open source, in case you want to take a look at things and make sure I'm not stealing all your data, even though there's no permission requests or anything:

https://github.com/mrjbanksy/twenty48

Some screenshots:
























Thanks for reading this, and triple thanks if you download it!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats on finishing it for your course. I would have gone with using a gridview for the layout over relative. Just a suggestion for the future


----------



## mrjbanksy (Mar 12, 2012)

yarly said:


> Congrats on finishing it for your course. I would have gone with using a gridview for the layout over relative. Just a suggestion for the future


Thank you! I did actually try the gridview at first but I did it wrong and things didn't fit right. I was in a bit of a time crunch and I already had the relative layout working so I went with that. I have some time now, and I might fiddle with things and make them better. Yay learning!


----------

